

This Is How an Aerospace Engineer Designs Hardware Products - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/spotlight/hardware-lessons-from-roost

======
double0jimb0
James, Roost designer, here. Happy to chat modulus, moments of inertia,
design/analysis tools, best 3D printed materials, MIL-Specs, slip fits,
molding shrinkage/theory, etc.

3D printing is an absolute game changer, but I've found to make it work to
your best advantage in validating and removing uncertainty from your design,
it takes a thought-thru approach. The good thing is prints are relatively
cheap, and you do always learn by breaking things :)

------
mattLummus
"In aerospace if you launch a vehicle, you can’t go fix it,” James says. “It’s
10,000 miles in the air by the time you realize something’s wrong!" \- And I
think that I get nervous during deployments...

~~~
double0jimb0
Most of aerospace lives in a 6mo-1year time between deployements/launches. And
then Elon and SpaceX "deploy" every week or two it seems, absolutely blows the
mind how they are going about it.

